# steering wheel controls



## tilyukon (Sep 2, 2012)

ok my cruze didnt come with stereo controls on the steering wheel, i have been on all data to see if there is a wire harness i might need to buy, but havent had any luck on if i do or dont, so here is my next question to you all, if i buy the steering wheel that has the control on it, what else do i need to find to do this. thanks charles


----------



## MyShibbyEco (Jan 21, 2012)

As far as I know you just swap out the wheel then bring it to a dealer to have it re-programmed. The computer has to know it has those options before they become usable.


----------



## RMan32 (Sep 3, 2012)

Every Cruze no matter what the series, LS, LT1, LT2, LTZ...etc... have the same wire harness's When the car is assembled the wiring is all the same, so if you want an upgrade they simply plug and play the additonal options. It's cheaper and easier for the manufacturer, as well as us.

For instance, if you want foglights whether they are LED or stock, simply buy a kit that has the OEM connectors on the lights and plug them into the exsiting connectors on the main harness. Remove the OEM switch and replace it with the FOG model switch and your done, thats it! The same goes for heated mirrors, and cruze control. The radio is also the same way read other posts regarding the radio, as there are some mods that need to be performed for the radio and navigation to operate properly. but it's still fairly easy.

However notes regarding the cruze control, you will absolutley need the DEALER or other certified mechanic remove and replace the airbag, its dangerous and against the law to do it yourself, I already inquired about it. The computer MUST be flashed to recognize radio and cruze control functions so that the indicator lights on the dash light up. The cruze control will still work, but you wont have an indicator until the ROM is flashed. This costs around 200 bucks in NY state to get the cruze function completed including the new wheel installed. Pretty cheap considering that option is around 500 bucks!!


----------



## djhamp (Jun 29, 2012)

I am looking for more info on this also. I have a 2012 LS. I have installed the upgraded steering wheel from Autowoods (with cruise & audio controls) (which wasnt hard, there are good instructions if you search). I am not so sure about the wire harness being the same on all models - do a search on clockspring. I have installed a new stereo deck using Metra's adapters. The GMOS-044 and ASWC kits plug into the OEM wiring. I can see needing re-programming to get the cruise to work (although you didnt have to on the 2011 models) but the stereo controls are not going through the BCM now I dont think?

Anyway none of the controls on the new wheel work - its looks nice anyway! Metra support was good at first but now they are ignoring me. Does anyone know where I can get wiring diagrams - I would like to start troubleshooting and see whats missing.


----------



## RMan32 (Sep 3, 2012)

Might be an issue or change concerning the wiring from the 2011 and 2012 models. I havent upgraded my wheel yet to include the cruise control, but I will look into it for sure because I want cruise. 
My fogs work like OEM though and there is a youtube video showing how to remove the bumper and install aftermarket LED fogs. the new switch is simply plug and play. Good luck, RMan


----------



## prospereal (Oct 27, 2012)

Did you get this to work? I too have a LS without the controls and saw steering wheels on Ebay and would love to try this.

Thanks



tilyukon said:


> ok my cruze didnt come with stereo controls on the steering wheel, i have been on all data to see if there is a wire harness i might need to buy, but havent had any luck on if i do or dont, so here is my next question to you all, if i buy the steering wheel that has the control on it, what else do i need to find to do this. thanks charles


----------

